# Is there a way to mass upload pictures?



## rbranstner (May 24, 2010)

I have been messing with the picture upload. Is there any way to upload a mass amount of pictures? The only way I can find is to click on add a picture browse for your photo and upload them one at a time. The think I liked about photo bucket was if I had a folder of 15 pictures I could select them all and they would start uploading them and I could come back a little bit later and check on them. So far all I can see is you have to chose them one by one and wait for them to upload before you can select to upload the next one. Any suggestions?????


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2010)

Yes go to "My Profile"

Scroll down to "Your Albums"

If you don't have one yet click on "Create New Album"

If you have one or more click below it on "Edit Album"

Then click on "add photos"

Then click on "Click here to the HTML version"

You can then browse and add the photos up to 9 at a time

Then click on "submit"


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2010)

Go to wikis and theres a great tutorial on uploading pics


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 24, 2010)

If your using Photobucket still you can select all the pictures that you want to upload and click generate HTML then go to the forum and paste the HTML into your post and all the pictures will be there


----------



## matts (May 24, 2010)

One thing I noticed is that we can't copy paste the image code from photobucket anymore.  Have to actually hit insert photo and then add the html code.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 24, 2010)

MattS said:


> One thing I noticed is that we can't copy paste the image code from photobucket anymore.  Have to actually hit insert photo and then add the html code.


With the HTML you dont have to hit insert. You can put it in the body of the message like this http://photobucket.com


----------

